# Neutering-Extras for surgery necessary?



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am having my 20 month old male neutered today. I took him in there this morning around 10. I get in there and expected of course to sign the authorize for the surgery but really surprised by the long list of extras. There was CBC, electric heart monitoring,pain meds,teeth cleaning and these were all with additional charges of course. I did choose the pain meds for him but at an extra $50. I was made to feel that to ensure I got the best care for him I needed all of them. I have to stay on budget and I was told the surgery would be $125 in advance but was surprised by the long list of extras. I do not want a huge bill that I can't pay for but I felt horrible. It would be $250 or more if I has chose all those extras. The tech told me I had them done for my dog when I got him neutered. I felt bad but I am wondering are these extras necessary or are they trying to guilt people into these services for money? Is $185 for a neuter normal? That is what the bill will be because I did choose the pain meds. I am just wondering what services and price wise everyone else has paid for a neuter? Did you have any extras? Did you feel bad about not getting the extras?


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 2, 2010)

There were some extras in my case also. I had both dogs done at the same time, male and female. The teeth cleaning was skipped in my case because they were not yet 8 months at the time. But I went with pretty much everything else. Total cost for my two was right at $600. I've used the same vet for 9 years now and trust their judgement. I wanted to be sure they had the same medical care I would get for myself.


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

I know some people don't like the spay/neuter clinics...but I checked our local one out and talked to a lot of people before getting my lady spayed in Texas. With the extra pain meds, cone, and microchipp it was $100 for all of it...and we had no problems at all


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That is cheap for a neuter. However, I hate it when they push the extras on you at the last minute. They should be monitoring his heart rate anyways! My girl was only out for 20 minutes to have a lump removed and her heart rate bottomed out. They wouldn't have known if they weren't monitoring it!

CBC is just to check the basic bloodwork. My vets don't really push that unless it's an older dog. Teeth cleaning...go get a toothbrush and do it yourself. If you feed RAW then you probably don't even need to worry about. Alot of vets will recommend cleaning teeth while the animals are already under. It's not a bad practice.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I would be worried if the vet wanted to charge extra to monitor the heart. I would be asking questions about that one. I have heard mixed reviews, some vets ask for all the extras and some not. I would go with the blood work, if my last vet had not done that with my last pup he would have died on the table. That is how we learned he had JRD, I at least go 8 more months with him instead of loosing him that day.

Pain meds are a mixed, I have talked to so many people that believe with a GSD less is better. My girl just got spayed and she has no pain meds. Of course she spent the night and I have no idea what they gave her there. My breeder had her done before I brought her home so it was her vet. But Callan seems fine without pain meds.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I can see where they would call teeth cleaning an extra but not the others. 

What vet lets the dog owner decide if a heart monitor should be used? 
That's just weird. 

What do they do if you don't pay for it and the dog starts to have problems..."opps sorry...you didn't pay for the monitor so we weren't checking his heart rate??"

Was sterile equipment optional too? _geesh_


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree- shouldn't they be monitoring the heart anyway? My vet always gives the option of having pre-surgical blood tests in case you've had them done recently for something else or just don't feel it's necessary, and has you sign a waiver saying you've declined them. I've never given pain meds after a spay/neuter but I guess it's up to you- $50 sure seems high! Certainly they could have given a prescription that you could take to Walmart and get it cheaper. I plan to have Stosh's hips xrayed when he's in to be neutered but that was my idea not the vet's. Fortunately my vet doesn't pile on the extras, especially when you're on the spot like that.


----------



## ahazra (Aug 20, 2010)

The additional line items that a vet adds on at the last minute should raise questions about their practice and work ethics !
$50 for pain meds ..come on !


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would think heart monitoring would be included in a neuter. 185 doesn't seem to high to me, including the meds..does that include CBC? The teeth cleaning I would not go for at the moment unless he really needed it, that can be expensive but I'm sure they are figuring, he's knocked out, good time to clean teeth.

I normally go for the cbc panel, and they always ask if I want a liver/kidney function test which is usually an extra 30$,


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

We went to a spay/neuter clinic to have both of our Frenchies and my rabbit neutered. The only extra was the pain meds, for $14. For each of them, it was only $60, plus the $14 for pain meds. They said it wasn't really necessary for boys getting neutered, but they really opted for anyone getting their girls spayed to have it. We got it for 'em anyway.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I would think heart monitoring would be included in a neuter. 185 doesn't seem to high to me, including the meds..does that include CBC?


 
The CBC was not included. It was an extra as was the electric heart monitoring. The pain meds were an extra that brought it up to 185 without the pain meds they told me it was suppose to be 125.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Well apparently the vet tech told me wrong because it didn't cost $50 for the pain meds. It was $20.The whole bill was in the $150 range and I think that was pretty good. I just wish this morning I would not have been bombarded with the list of extras. I think that is what bothered me the most. I wasn't pre-warned. They gave me Rimadyl but I am leery about giving these to him. I read about side effects from this medicine. I am thinking about taking them back. Is there another alternative to give him? Has anyone else had experience with this drug for a neuter? I haven't given him any yet he got one before surgery though.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I think it's disgusting the vet would not include heart monitoring as part of the service especially when anesthetizing an animal- that is criminal IMO. Heart and blood pressure issues are common when any animal is under anesthesia that kind of monitoring should be just part of the deal to ensure your pet is safe, all the way knocked out, and handing the drugs and surgery well. I bet you signed a waiver stating if they kill your dog while in surgery it is not their fault? Sad vets can give substandard care that borders on medical tort and not be held responsible


----------



## KLCecil (Jul 1, 2010)

Heart monitoring should not be optional.....
I never get the pain pills, I know it may sound mean but it helps keep them from hurting themselves. They are not like people and you can tell them to take it easy. If they feel fine then they are going to hurt themselves if they are actually sore they will take it easy.
My vet normally offers Metacam. 
The "Extras" remind me of going to a restaurant where they try to "Up Sell" you a salad or that extra topping because that is pretty much what they are trying to do, just to get a few more buck out of you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What's the difference if you'd been quoted a higher price that included all the "extras" vs a lower price where you could choose which extras you wanted to add? Yeah, I agree - some of that stuff SHOULD be included, but then the standard price for a neuter is going to be more because the vet's costs are going to be higher too. 

My vet includes all the bells and whistles with spays and neuters, which I would have opted for anyway. I suppose if I didn't want some of that stuff they'd not do it (as long as they thought it was safe enough to) and adjust the price accordingly. Let's face it, not everyone can afford all that and some people wouldn't want to pay for it even if they could. 

I'd be thrilled to pay $250 for a neuter.


----------



## mainegsd (Sep 16, 2010)

At our practice, monitoring the heart is part of the cost of the surgery. Animals under 6 the CBC is optional. as far as teeth cleaning i'm not sure a 20 month old dog really needs it anyway unless there is an issue....pain meds are included in our surgery fee.


----------



## jeeharbor (Jul 7, 2004)

I work for a vet as a bookkeeper/mgr. Prices in the northeast seem higher than other parts of the country. The overhead costs of running a vet hospital are extreme compared to some other businesses I've worked for.

But, $185 for a neuter is a great deal. Our practice includes an injectible pain med for any dog having surgery so they are comfortable in the first 24 hours. Pain meds to take home are an option. Heart monitoring is included for all animals under going anesthesia and is included with no hidden fee. I almost lost a 2 year old malinois due too low heart rate under anesthesia for a spay. Mal's have a higher average with problems due to anesthesia. 

Our practice does a preanethesitic physical a prior to surgery (anywhere form 2 to 30 days before) and gives a written estimate then and sends it home with the client so they can look at and there is no surprises the day of surgery. The tech goes over the estimate in the physical appt pointing out what everything is for. Other services are offered ie teeth cleaning (age appropriate), microchipping etc because anesthesia is the big cost in surgeries... instead of putting a dog under again later down the road.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

$150 is good, I don't think I've ever paid under $300 for any of my dogs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'm in CT, and I don't think my vet is to pricey, altho I'm sure I've funded their kids college education at this point

When I had Masi spayed, about a year ago, I paid 225 which included, a liver/kidney function (it was extra), and cbc I think was around 30$, so for the spay alone it was around 175 bucks I think...Not bad.

They do tend to go by weight with especially an older dog, amount of anesthia, that kind of thing..

I opted for no pain meds, kept her toned down (that was fun after the first day!), My feeling is, if they are in severe pain, yes, but after a spay/neuter, keeping them toned down is key, if you give them pain relieving meds if they aren't really necessary, well then they feel just GREAT and want to go bonkers which isn't real good in the long run during recovery.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Well thank you everyone for your input on this. I decided to not give him the pain meds. The vet will not give me a refund on those but oh well. I don't care about that. I am going to have my female shepherd spayed in Dec./Jan. but I am not sure if I am going to use the same vet. The heart monitoring thing bothers me too much as this was never optional with my other vet. I was just bombarded with it yesterday morning like I said before. So thank you all.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Well if you decide to stay with that vet, at least now you won't be caught off-guard. Maybe speak to the vet or the staff and let them know that you weren't fully informed before the day of the surgery. My vet gives a print out of all the costs associated with any procedure and explains it before you decide. Even if it's something that won't happen for a while, like Stosh's neuter, she shows you everything on the computer, adds things you might want or not, each thing is priced so you know well ahead of time what you're options are and the total cost. If you like your vet otherwise, I'd tell him/her that you consider the heart monitor mandatory and included in the fee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They wouldn't give you a refund on the pain meds? You had to pay upfront and they wouldn't just keep them? 

Find a new vet..this one is in it for one reason only...

I didn't give pain meds to either of my females when they were spayed. They just didn't need it.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Are you sure the bill wasn't just a breakdown of costs rather than "extras"? The teeth cleaning is an extra, but not a bad idea to take care of while the dog is "under". It could simply be the way the vet's computer system breaks down charges on the receipt, so you know what you are paying for. 
Also it is illegal for a medication for people to be dispensed, purchased and taken off premises to be taken back and resold. They can't resell that med and should not have to eat the cost. Same may be true for veterinary offices. I would have purchased the pain med too just in case my dog started to act as if they were in pain later on --for $20.00 (as the OP found out it really cost) it is surely worth it to make sure they are comfortable. 
OP said she ended up with a bill for $150.00 despite that. She seemed okay with that, so what's the problem?


----------

